

New Major Relase for Pyglet - conexions
http://www.pyglet.org/

======
j2kun
I may be in the minority but I am actually pretty excited for this. I've been
using Pyglet for simple graphics assignments in my intro Python class, and it
has literally been the only remaining Python 2.x library holding us back.

